# Rabbit (Hunter?) Tracks



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Went for a ride yesterday. Got curious about a bit of WWII history. Not a lot going on out there. 
[attachment=3:2k25m7ms]Topaz Internment Camp.JPG[/attachment:2k25m7ms]
Decided to take the long way home.
[attachment=2:2k25m7ms]Curvy Road.jpg[/attachment:2k25m7ms]
Saw one coyote leaving a little valley as I came in from the other side.
Didn't see the little guy that left this.
[attachment=0:2k25m7ms]Rabbit Tracks.JPG[/attachment:2k25m7ms]
Stopped and waited a while. Nobody came.
[attachment=1:2k25m7ms]Stop Sign.JPG[/attachment:2k25m7ms]
Saw a sheepherder on horseback about 20 miles from the wagon just before dark. I didn't think to take his picture. I wish I was that tough.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Cooky where did you take the long ride to in search of WWII history? Sounds like a nice little journey on a beautiful Utah Saturday with bright blue skies and out of the nasty Northern inversion.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

It's the Topaz Internment Camp. During WWII about 8000 Japanese-Americans from San Francisco were brought to this camp West of Delta. 
[attachment=3:26nqfnje]Marker.JPG[/attachment:26nqfnje]
[attachment=2:26nqfnje]Closeup.JPG[/attachment:26nqfnje]
Here's a site.
http://www.topazmuseum.org/index.html
A ride out through the desert is good for you. I had lunch in Delta at the Loft Steakhouse (downstairs at the burger joint), hit the Internment site then headed west. Zigzagged towards Swasey Mtn. and up to Topaz Mtn. then north-east to the Pony Express trail just east of Dugway Pass. Came home over Lookout Pass under a great big full moon.
[attachment=1:26nqfnje]Desert Scene.JPG[/attachment:26nqfnje]
[attachment=0:26nqfnje]Moon.JPG[/attachment:26nqfnje]


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Cooky man it does sound like a great drive, scenery, and History. Thanks for the update on where you went and more information and the link. Great photos and thanks for sharing your out and about drive. How was Lunch???


----------

